# The Replacement to the 100-400 on Display at Sochi Games? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 22, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/the-replacement-to-the-100-400-on-display-sochi-games-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/the-replacement-to-the-100-400-on-display-sochi-games-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>2014 Winter Olympics

</strong>We’re told that the replacement to the EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS will be making its way into the hands of select photographers at the Sochi games in February, 2014. It was unknown if an announcement of the lens would happen beforehand or if it would be used as the final test bed for the replacement lens.</p>
<p>I’m not too sure how many people would put down their 200-400′s for one of these, but the mobility factor may make it worthwhile in certain situations.</p>
<p>A grain of salt on this one, it’s from a new source.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 22, 2013)

A 100-400mm II would be a good camera to take pictures of a unicorn.
It is so overdue for replacement that I think both the lens and the animal are a fantasy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 22, 2013)

A big grain of salt.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 22, 2013)

The 100-400ISII would make a great kit lens for the 7DII.


----------



## greger (Nov 22, 2013)

Is this announcement to be repeated over and over like the 7D ll? I'm very interested in both, but can't buy either of them.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 22, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> I’m not too sure how many people would put down their 200-400′s for one of these



Ummm ???? No, I don't think so.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 22, 2013)

Funny, Im sure the target group for this lens are the same owners of the 200-400. Just waiting to drop their old wore out 200-400.


----------



## garyknrd (Nov 22, 2013)

Believe it when I see it. Along with the 7DII.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 22, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not too sure how many people would put down their 200-400′s for one of these
> ...


+1!!


----------



## M.ST (Nov 22, 2013)

I prefer the 100-400 IS L replacement instead of the 200-400 Extender, because it´s really a pain to travel with the 200-400 Extender. It´s to heavy.


----------



## jthomson (Nov 22, 2013)

M.ST said:


> I prefer the 100-400 IS L replacement instead of the 200-400 Extender, because it´s really a pain to travel with the 200-400 Extender. It´s to heavy.



The weight of the lens is balanced by the lightness of the wallet. :


----------



## Harry Muff (Nov 22, 2013)

This lens will doubtless be out of the range of most. Let's hope it makes the 100-400 go for peanuts.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 22, 2013)

M.ST said:


> I prefer the 100-400 IS L replacement instead of the 200-400 Extender, because it´s really a pain to travel with the 200-400 Extender. It´s to heavy.



Yes, of course.

But, it's interesting that from anyone that actually owns the 200-400f/4, the weight of the Lens, although a factor as in any Lens, isn't a main deciding factor of ownership, People buy the 200-400f/4 (1.4x) for a lot of very good reasons, they don't not buy it, because "it's to heavy" to Travel with.

If Canon produce a Version II 100-400 with all the small tweaks we expect, that will be a Lens that will have a huge following and rightly so, the old current Lens has been a bit of a Classic, but I don't think People will buy the New 100-400 just because it's not as heavy as the 200-400f/4, it's more likely to do with the fact that one costs $12,000 and the other likely to cost +/- $2,000 (I imagine if it stays in line with recent Canon upgraded Lenses, it'll be as much as $2400 after all Nikon's New 80-400f/4.5-5.6 is selling well at around the $2k mark, you can almost bet Canon's will be 15% more expensive).

Of course I could be completely wrong on this.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 22, 2013)

I think the 100-400 and 200-400 appeal to totally different markets, a bit like Bentley and Audi, with Canon being V.A.G.

200-400 is the Bentley. Expensive, best of best, rocketship perfomance and weighs a lot.

100-400 is the Audi. Many of the same parts, cheaper, performance is great, but not rocketship and half the weight.

I can't afford a Bentley (or 200-400), but could stretch to an Audi (or 100-400 v2). Either way, I like to drive fast, and there is always a "fast enough".

I can live without the the walnut dashboard, extra 1 second 0-60 and 200mph+ top speed. I can live without a constant f4 and with slightly less IQ, just to be able to own something that comes close(ish), goes up to f5.6 and out performs a 3rd party lens.

- 200-400 is for professionals and rich amateurs.
- 100-400 is for professionals with a weight limit and keen (and not so cash-flush) amatuers.

I can see both lenses selling and complementing each other well.


----------



## tron (Nov 22, 2013)

greger said:


> Is this announcement to be repeated over and over like the 7D ll? I'm very interested in both, but can't buy either of them.


Don't worry! Canon takes care of that. In fact they care so much as to postpone both products ;D


----------



## Eldar (Nov 22, 2013)

Today I combine the 70-200 f2.8L IS II and the 200-400 f4L 1.4x, or, when I need more reach, the 600mm f4L IS II with the 1.4x/2xIII extenders. The new 100-400 will be of interest though, if it delivers the IQ we are hoping for, meaning (sufficiently) better than the 70-200 with extenders. On size and weight restricted travel, a 5DIII type body, with a 24-70 f2.8L and a 100-400 f4-5.6L, combined with a 1.4xIII extender, is a pretty small, light and versatile package.

Having seen Canon´s latest price entry point for new lenses, I doubt we will see the 100-400 II for less than $2500 though. If it is good enough I would not even be surprised if it started close to $3000. Let´s hope Sigma´s go at the higher end market scares Canon enough ...


----------



## dufflover (Nov 22, 2013)

At least this rumour has a "deadline" of proving true or not with the Sochi Games. Will definitely either see it or not!
Ofcourse hopefully we do.


----------



## ams2d (Nov 22, 2013)

Great now I'll have to watch curling or nordic combined events to see if it's used there. ???


----------



## Tiosabas (Nov 22, 2013)

The price difference between a 100-400 II and a Sigma 300 2.8 OS could be as little as $500. I know what I would go for. Of course again neither exist so...


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 22, 2013)

My 100-400 is one of my sharpest lenses. It is truly that good and I don't think I would be willing to get rid of it until it actually dies.


----------



## RGF (Nov 23, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> This lens will doubtless be out of the range of most. Let's hope it makes the 100-400 go for peanuts.



A ton+ of peanuts at $1/lb. I except this lens to be north to price of the 70-200F2.8 II.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 20, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> I’m not too sure how many people would put down their 200-400′s for one of these, but the mobility factor may make it worthwhile in certain situations.



If it arrives, I would probably would put down my *100*-400 for one of these


----------

